# California "Hunters" do it again! GRRRRRrrrrrr!!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This is exactly why during the general rifle hunts is the time I'm home.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Sorry I didn't run into you guys. Fixed told me he had fun... Was the C.O. you met named Randall?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Stilson... I ran into him too, said he was the volunteer coordinator for the dedicated hunters down that way. He seemed like a good dude, and it turned out we were related.... Small towns :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Emery, they are all Stilsons, that was just a lucky guess.
Brent Stettler is the coordinator in Price, the only office in that area...
Interesting story :evil:


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> This is exactly why during the general rifle hunts is the time I'm home.


Not to thread hijack, but I'm surprised so many people feel this way. I went out with my oldest boy today, hiked 6 miles round trip, got a buck, ran into a group of 4 hunters from Murray who were extremely nice, got snowed on....had a great day.

Back to the point of this thread - I wonder how often this sort of thing happens without someone finding out. The root of this goes well beyond some kook on a 4 wheeler - it has its roots in the fact that society is deteriorating. Pretty dang sad really.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> it has its roots in the fact that society is deteriorating. Pretty dang sad really.


This is the cause of almost all of the problems we have today! I hope they throw the book at that dude.


----------



## megadeth79 (Jul 3, 2009)

When I was in Wyoming hunting antelope my party went to ask a landowner for permission to hunt his land, and the first question he asked us was are you from california? Told him no and he said sure. He told us that the whole week before you came he had californians on his land 13 guys and they managed to get one. My party tagged 15 antelope in 6 hrs on the same piece of land. He said that he went out with them a couple times and they would have a 100 yard shot and they would think its to far and would try to get closer. But the real thing that made the landowner mad is that they would have some of the hunters sat at the top of ridge and have other hunters chase the lopes in their trucks right to the other hunters. I know that not all californians hunt this way. The last thing he told us was he would never let another californian on his land, because of what he had seen from them. Now I don't have anything against californians hunting in utah, I've been hunting with a couple of them and sometimes they just see hunting in a totally different way.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > This is exactly why during the general rifle hunts is the time I'm home.
> ...


I think opening day is much worse than every other day of the hunt; I was glad to see that in most areas we can still hunt two weekends again; wish I could have gone again. I went last Saturday and Monday, Monday had probably 10% of the hunters from Saturday, I think that is partially due to the fact that people can hunt two weekends, so they are less likely to hunt the weekdays and are less likely to shoot the first thing they see, less pressure throughout the week, good move DWR IMHO.


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> This is exactly why during the general rifle hunts is the time I'm home.


Exactly.


----------



## bfr (Apr 26, 2009)

-#&#*!- Personally I think they should have taken all of the atvs, their rifles, vehicles, tents/rv's, then hung them out to dry...............


By the way, I'm from Cali., I've helped haul deer and elk, towed broke down rigs, given locals rides to town for gas and have seen locals do really stupid and illegal crap..........


just sayin it's not where the person is from but who and what they are, or aren't.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

bfr said:


> just sayin it's not where the person is from but who and what they are, or aren't.


I am with you, the post is clearly very broad and includes many great and ethical people. Why any of those people would still live in CA with the direction that state is headed I don;t understand. Other than the nearly always perfect weather :?


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Emery County! Isn't that where the locals are prone to poach anything that moves? Remember the thrill kill teens a couple years ago shooting deer and letting them lay. Remember people in glass houses!

My brother now considers himself an Idahoan after living there for 15 years and he feels the same way about Utards as he calls us. My buddy in Wyoming also says Utahns are famous for running antelope with trucks or ATVs.


----------



## Oaks (Nov 16, 2007)

yeah, we say that about drivers too. the people from the other state are always the bad drivers. regarless of that they need to make sure that they never get hunting rights in Utah again.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

As you can see from my handle, I live in California. First off I have made several complaints over the years about hunters in Utah driving their trucks and atv's in areas closed to motor vehicles and not one of them were from Calif. Being a retired Peace Officer, I would book my own people just as fast as locals. How this group of idiots got a tag in the first place is amazing. If he had a firearm, he obtained it illegally as DOJ runs fingerprint checks on all gun purchases. I use to show my badge, sign for the firearm and walk out with it the same day. NO more. When hunting in Colorado way back when, if you were from Texas, you were not going to get permission from most landoowners to hunt their property. It doesn't matter where you are from, it's all in how you are raised to respect the law, the habitat, the wildlife and the property of others. Don't lump everyone from a particular state together and make them seem all bad.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> As you can see from my handle, I live in California. First off I have made several complaints over the years about hunters in Utah driving their trucks and atv's in areas closed to motor vehicles and not one of them were from Calif. Being a retired Peace Officer, I would book my own people just as fast as locals. How this group of idiots got a tag in the first place is amazing. If he had a firearm, he obtained it illegally as DOJ runs fingerprint checks on all gun purchases. I use to show my badge, sign for the firearm and walk out with it the same day. NO more. When hunting in Colorado way back when, if you were from Texas, you were not going to get permission from most landoowners to hunt their property. *It doesn't matter where you are from, it's all in how you are raised to respect the law, the habitat, the wildlife and the property of others.* Don't lump everyone from a particular state together and make them seem all bad.


+100000000


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Califbowmen is a Kali guy that would be welcome in my camp any time.
Shoot me a PM about how your Utah hunt went there CBM.....


----------

